# Look what Santa brought! What is it?



## AluminumStork (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello all,

Glad I found the CABE! Just joined after a nice and interesting present from my better half. I was wondering if anyone knows what I have? Or a rough estimate of year of manufacture so I can start looking for period (year) parts... 

Thanks! and a happy new year to all!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice & tall! I like it!


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 26, 2017)

If I had to guess then most likely 1894-‘98


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2017)

Maybe a Waverly, 1896


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 28, 2017)

1896 or 1897 Waverly Model 14. Similar frame details but fork crown and rear drop outs are different:


----------



## hellobuddy (Dec 28, 2017)

I always "like" to start from the badge hole measurements and position when trying to ID a frame (if badge holes there is). (a personal preference on TOC bikes).
Do you have pictures of your headtube?

BlueStreak, the Waverly you posted is AWESOME.


----------



## stezell (Dec 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice & tall! I like it!



Me too Mike!


----------



## AluminumStork (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks guys for the info. I’m away on vacation and WiFi is on and off (plus very slow) at best so first time seeing the replies. When I return I’ll take those pictures Fordmike65
Bluestreak thanks for the pics! Great to look over and study this early bike....
Love that wood handlebar! Wouldn’t mind I️t on mine... 
I’ll post pics of the badge holes on the 5th/6th
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

Welcome to our group!


----------



## AluminumStork (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks bricycle!


----------



## AluminumStork (Jan 5, 2018)

hellobuddy, here are the pictures... three holes (with screws still in place) Top of tape is centered to side screw (hard to see) I also have a question on where I can find a grease plug/cup (if that is what its called) for crank.
Hope these help in figuring out what I have!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2018)

Thought I might vave the badge, but the 3 holes are in the wrong places.


----------



## AluminumStork (Jan 5, 2018)

AluminumStork said:


> hellobuddy, here are the pictures... three holes (with screws still in place) Top of tape is centered to side screw (hard to see) I also have a question on where I can find a grease plug/cup (if that is what its called) for crank.
> Hope these help in figuring out what I have!
> View attachment 733908View attachment 733909




There are the two side screws and a bottom screw (bottom of badge)


----------

